# fat cat boats



## fatcatboats (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi this is manny vasquez i was the original builder of the Fat Cat Boats in brownsville we use to build them under Vasquez Custom Fabricating which was closed. We now operate under Fat Cat boats which will be registered with parks and wildlife. I started the company fabricating aluminum tower work and hunting rigs for deer hunting as well as for bird dogs which are my two other passions, still do that among other things, I still have all of the tooling and am currently working on two new moulds which will be finished soon a 25 ft bay boat and a 26 ft offshore model with plans to build another offshore cat hull in the 35ft range at a later day.
I will be back in production soon and will be taking orders for new boats, so if you are interested in a new boat and or any tower work give me a call my number is 956-459-7710 and forgot to mention we also do custom fiberglass work on other peoples boats.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

A buddy of mine had a Fat Cat, I think it was red with a Tower drive...he always had good things to say about it!

Tony


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

Good looking boat. Not any where close to what we build. Sorry nothing like yours not the same field. Keep up the good work. If you want to see it on the outer edge come take a look for yourself .


----------



## hunter7415 (Apr 22, 2008)

Climax what boat do u build were are the pics


----------



## I.Fish.Hard (Mar 20, 2013)

CLIMAX said:


> Good looking boat. Not any where close to what we build. Sorry nothing like yours not the same field. Keep up the good work. If you want to see it on the outer edge come take a look for yourself .


what the dung beetle are you saying?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking sled!


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

Come to the T head boat show. We will be there side by side with Haney. Along with info on taking the World Record


----------



## I.Fish.Hard (Mar 20, 2013)

CLIMAX said:


> Come to the T head boat show. We will be there side by side with Haney. Along with info on taking the World Record


Wait, wait, wait... You mean THE HAYNIE?! Wow. Impressed. So you got any pics of these boats and motors and world records you keep talking about? What world record by the way?

All yours posts occur later in the evening... I'm betting you're hittin the sauce.


----------



## hunter7415 (Apr 22, 2008)

Now that funny I am looking to buy a new boat but not from this smart *** I don't care how good his boat is our how many records he brakes


----------



## I.Fish.Hard (Mar 20, 2013)

hunter7415 said:


> Now that funny I am looking to buy a new boat but not from this smart *** I don't care how good his boat is our how many records he brakes


The real Fat Cats that started the thread looks solid. What's his price on one of them rigs?


----------



## hunter7415 (Apr 22, 2008)

I got a bid from him today 25 grand for boat and trailer I think that is right


----------



## fatcatboats (Jun 12, 2013)

*pricing on boats*

hello our 15'6" scooter starts at 7,000 in a plane jane model and 1500 more for the front and rear compartments, we have an 18' with sides and is 13000 which is set up the same as our 21 which is in the pictures, we also have a 19' scooter which is the same price as our 18', the 21 starts at 15000 , these are prices for hulls only which are composite material and come with two ice chests cushioned tops ice chest holders and no feed back steering , navigation lights on console 3/8 plexiglass windshield , aluminum welded handrail and all the options you want in aluminum fabricating which is done in house. We are currently working on a 25' which will be ready soon and will post pics when ready

Thank you for your inquiries and time

Manny

any other questions call or text 956-459-7710


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I.Fish.Hard said:


> Wait, wait, wait... You mean THE HAYNIE?! Wow. Impressed. So you got any pics of these boats and motors and world records you keep talking about? What world record by the way?
> 
> All yours posts occur later in the evening... I'm betting you're hittin the sauce.


I do not know climax in the slightest. I did however get to climb all over his new 25' cat at the Corpus SEA banquet. His boat is also named "fat cat" hence the confusion. I can tell you this, his new design and materials ARE something to get excited about. No offense to the original poster but the boats are totally different.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

CLIMAX said:


> Come to the T head boat show. We will be there side by side with Haney. Along with info on taking the World Record


I think someone had to many :brew2: :rotfl:You mean Haynie.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

I think we are confusing 2 different Fat Cat boats. So there is this one in Browsville making these and there is another Fat Cat boats building a super fast tourney boat from 25 foot to 40. The 25 looks a lot like the SCB... This must be the boat Climax is working on. Sweet ride sir.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

are there any photos of Climax's 25" anywhere? jsut see a drawing on his website


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

this thread is confusing.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> are there any photos of Climax's 25" anywhere? jsut see a drawing on his website


I had taken some at the banquet but they are dark. The boat at the banquet had a 250 sho on it and style resembled an SCB. Fit and finish was one of the best I have ever seen. That particular boat had a little too much of a bass boat layout for my tastes. Unbelievable potential. Only thing is I can only imagine what the price is going to be.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

wellconnected said:


> I had taken some at the banquet but they are dark. The boat at the banquet had a 250 sho on it and style resembled an SCB. Fit and finish was one of the best I have ever seen. That particular boat had a little too much of a bass boat layout for my tastes. Unbelievable potential. Only thing is I can only imagine what the price is going to be.


so probably more than the 17' mako skiff? :biggrin:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks good. Even has flush hatches. 

Start your own thread climax.


----------



## huntnfishtex (Jun 15, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> Looks good. Even has flush hatches.
> 
> Start your own thread climax.


x2


----------



## mike aboud (May 29, 2013)

Nice looking ride!


----------



## fatcatboats (Jun 12, 2013)

*front deck*

If you all have any questions or wondering we can make the boat in any color you would want or color scheme and the front and back compartments have a non skid deck on them.


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

Good morning , Thanks for the kind words. Sorry for the miss spell. Just come down to the show. Talk is talk. Come see for yourself


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

That boat resembles another boat build down south... Shallow... something. Maybe it just me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow typical 2 cool jumping Climax when all he did was give the guy a compliment on his boats. 

What Im interested in is there is 2 Fat Cat boats out there and one supposedly has already been registered with the GW or CG or whoever and the other is going to be registered soon. How is that going to work out.


----------



## fatcatboats (Jun 12, 2013)

we have been in business under the Fat Cat boats for over five years were previously Vasquez Custom fabricating, still building the same boat and by the same person just under a different name. we were doing other things and working on new tooling but never out of business and just decided to get back into the boat production so currently working on getting all paperwork finalized again. we are not interested in climaxes targeted customers, we are interested in the sportfishig customers which is our interest as well. 
So good luck to climax in his endeavour on the speed boat and all of the records he wants. I just want a good viable business for my son to take over in the fishing industry and to get out and catch a few fish now and then.

Manny Vasquez


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

Manny nice talking to you. You and yours have a great weekend.


----------



## fatcatboats (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice talking to you also hope you have a good weekend and happy Fourth of July to you in advance.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

tamucc04 said:


> Wow typical 2 cool jumping Climax when all he did was give the guy a compliment on his boats.
> 
> What Im interested in is there is 2 Fat Cat boats out there and one supposedly has already been registered with the GW or CG or whoever and the other is going to be registered soon. How is that going to work out.


Not familiar with Climax's Fat Cat but proceed with caution with the other builder...enough said.


----------



## fatcatboats (Jun 12, 2013)

Well guys hope you all have a happy 4th of July and enjoy the fireworks and catch a few fish .


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

*RE: Southbay*

In typical Southbay fashion... He can't sell his own boats so has to TRY to talk trash about other builders..

FYI, that's not how you increase your business Southbay...


----------



## rjhsh (Sep 20, 2012)

Gentlemen does anyone know if the Fat Cat is still being made i know manny passed away was just curious if anyone took over the buisness


----------



## gonefishin1950 (Mar 6, 2009)

rjhsh said:


> Gentlemen does anyone know if the Fat Cat is still being made i know manny passed away was just curious if anyone took over the buisness


I don't think so.


----------



## Brazos1865 (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm a little confused by the two Fat Cat boat manufactures, but this maker in Corpus was still in business last summer. Located off SPID down near the island.

http://www.fatcatboats.com/


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Went by Fat Cats in Corpus and they are still selling boats couple weeks ago


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

LOL. This thread has yet to reach its â€œclimax.â€ And still somewhat confusing.....years later.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

rjhsh said:


> Gentlemen does anyone know if the Fat Cat is still being made i know manny passed away was just curious if anyone took over the buisness


Last i saw Ron Hoover had a few on their lot for sale.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Not sure how they are still in business. I never see any boats get sold or see them on the water.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

texasislandboy said:


> Not sure how they are still in business. I never see any boats get sold or see them on the water.


Yeah ... they have a 'boatload' of boats inside their perimeter fence ...

.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

texasislandboy said:


> Not sure how they are still in business. I never see any boats get sold or see them on the water.


Maybe itâ€™s a customer service issue or price point vs the competition. A cheap boat isnâ€™t always cheap if no one stands behind it and the same goes for the over priced ones. Attention to detail and customer service go a long way!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Deer30 said:


> Maybe itâ€™s a customer service issue or price point vs the competition. A cheap boat isnâ€™t always cheap if no one stands behind it and the same goes for the over priced ones. Attention to detail and customer service go a long way!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dealership seems to have the same boats all the time out in front in corpus.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Iâ€™ve looked at their boats a lot before considering other brands. It seems to be a racing hull and not much of a fishing boat. Sure a fishing boat can haul *****. Also a racing boat can take people to fish but there is a line of what a racing â€œspeed hullâ€ boat can handle. Maybe I have no clue to what Iâ€™m talking about or maybe others feel the same and thatâ€™s why they are sitting on the lot. No doubt those boats are fast. What about running that Baffin Bay chop on the worst day? Never seen speed boats racing in rough water.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Well yes, they have a focus on speedy hulls but they also have shallow, speedy hulls that fish quite well and most are cat hulls so they're not going to be_ that_ wet ... I think maybe they missed the market by trying to get _too much _into a single package and the resulting cost is not what most everyday average guys want to spend to boat fish ... jmo I could be wrong ...

.


----------



## Fatcatfabrications (Dec 13, 2018)

*Fat cat boats brownsville*

To the person that was asking if anybody took over Manny Vasquez business it, we currently aren't manufacturing any boats yet but we should be producing a couple models from my fathers original molds. we are still in business and have opened another business that is called Fatcat Fabrications. focusing more on custom aluminium work and fiberglass repairs in the mean time while we tool new raised deck molds , console molds and a one piece deck cap.

if anybody has any questions feel free to reach me at (956)-404-6513

Buck Vasquez


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Fatcatfabrications said:


> To the person that was asking if anybody took over Manny Vasquez business it, we currently aren't manufacturing any boats yet but we should be producing a couple models from my fathers original molds. we are still in business and have opened another business that is called Fatcat Fabrications. focusing more on custom aluminium work and fiberglass repairs in the mean time while we tool new raised deck molds , console molds and a one piece deck cap.
> 
> if anybody has any questions feel free to reach me at (956)-404-6513
> 
> Buck Vasquez


Buck is the man for local fiberglass work.


----------



## Fatcatfabrications (Dec 13, 2018)

texasislandboy said:


> Buck is the man for local fiberglass work.


Thanks Andrew


----------

